# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Prostata, Krebs und die Psyche

## Jacekw

*Ein Appel an mutige** Männer !!!!*

Schreiben Sie über Ihre Gefühle und psychische Probleme. *Keine Ratschläge oder Tipps*.* Nur das was Sie bedrückt*. Teilen Sie das mit anderen Betroffenen.
Das hilft Ihnen  und den anderen. 

Wir sind nicht allein, und brauchen uns  nicht schämen, dass wir wie anderer Prostatakrebs Kranke leiden,  empfinden, leben
Wenn wir gesund sind, merken wir es nicht, dass wir eine Prostata haben. Wenn die Prostata aber krank wird, hat sie einen großen Einfluss auf unsere Psyche.

Wie bekannt, Männer reden nicht gerne über eigene Probleme, das könnte  als Schwäche gesehen werden.
Jetzt soll sich das ändern.

Wir, die mutigen Männer, gehen nicht gerne zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung, aus Angst eine negative Diagnose zu bekommen.  Viele von uns verschweigen und verstecken die Krankheit vor Freunden, Bekannten und sogar Angehörigen aus Scham und Peinlichkeit.

 Es gibt jetzt auch eine neue  Seite, die sich mit der Psyche von Männern, die auf Prostatakrebs leiden beschäftigt: 
http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/prostata-krebs-psyche/

Alle Betroffenen dürfen sich auch auf der Seite, wie in einem Blog, äußern. Anonym über eigene Gefühle, Ängste,  Probleme in der Familie,  in der Partnerschaft, Umgang mit den Bekannten.

Es ist möglich eine beliebige Name für die Anmeldung angeben. Die E-Mail Adresse wird nicht veröffentlicht und bleibt geheim.


 *Ein Appel an mutige** Männer !!!!*

*Schreiben Sie über Ihre Gefühle und psychische Probleme !!!!!*

----------


## willho

:-) 
Finde ich gut... Hoffentlich wird es auch angenommen.
Gruss 
Rolf

----------


## gunssy

Hallo,
Ich setze mich im Moment mit der Möglichkeit auseinander, dass mich diese Krankheit auch irgendwann etwas angehen könnte, nach einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung die erhöhte PSA-Werte ergab. Nach der Beschäftigung mit den möglichen Folgen und einem ersten Schreck, beschäftige ich mich dem Thema Krebs und versuche mich diesem Thema, auch wenn es mich im Moment noch nicht selbst betrifft, ganzheitlich zu nähern. Ich habe das Buch von Hackethal "Keine Angst vor Krebs" gelesen. Das Buch ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, auch vertritt er einen extremen Standpunkt, aber an vielen Dingen, die er dort schreibt, ist etwas dran. Vermutlich liegt die Wahrheit wie immer wieder irgendwo in der Mitte.

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Ein Appel an mutige** Männer !!!!*
> 
> *Schreiben Sie über Ihre Gefühle und psychische Probleme !!!!!*


Deinen Appell finde ich gut; Noch besser wäre er mit weniger [!!!].
Nur warum sollte man das auf Deiner Seite tun und nicht hier, 
im eigens dafür eingerichteten Forum "Prostatakrebs und Psyche"?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## premme

Hallo 69,

1.) Es sagt doch alles über den Allgemeinzustand aus, da ich seit meiner RPE einen Schwerbehindertenausweis mit 80% mein Eigen nenne.
2.) Bin ich in diesem Forum gut aufgehoben.

Und .viele, aber nicht alle der " mutigen Männer " gehen zur Vorsorge.

Und : Viele von uns verschweigen und verstecken die Krankheit vor Freunden, Bekannten und sogar Angehörigen aus Scham und Peinlichkeit.

Also, geschämt habe ich mich nie, warum auch.
Peinlichkeit, was sollte mir peinlich sein, hatte ich etwas falsch gemacht, worüber ich mich schämen oder mir peinlich sein sollte ?

NEIN, es ist dieser Moment, wo einem die Füße weggerissen werden, diese Vorstellung, KREBS.
Was nun, man muß sich mit einem Thema beschäftigen, welches man immer verdrängt hat. Natürlich, gehört hat man viel, aber bei mir doch nicht.
Nun steht an erster Stelle die Information.
Dann sieht man weiter.
Deine Signatur gefällt mir nicht.
Für "Neubetroffene", also noch mehr Verwirrung für einige.
Dieses Forum erfüllt doch alle Belange.

Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhard,

Du meintest wohl eher den unpassenden Avatar "Neunundsechzig", der* dies* in der allgemein gängigen Sicht ausdrückt. Es gab ja sogar mal eine Hamburger SHG für Prostatakrebs, die mit dem erigierten Penis auf der homepage warb. Jedem das Seine. Wenn es doch dem fleißigen Jack so sehr gefällt, sollte man es ihm wahrlich gönnen.

P.S.: Wie eben entdeckt, gibt es diese homepage noch unverändert. Siehe *hier.

"Gesundheit nur und Geldzulage verlang ich, Herr! Oh lass mich froh hinleben noch viele schöne Tage bei meiner Frau im Status quo!"*
(Heinrich Heine)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Du meintest wohl eher den unpassenden Avatar "Neunundsechzig"



Vielleicht möchtest Du die Gelegenheit ergreifen, Dich noch über
weitere Tierkreiszeichen zu empören, z.B. über den "Schützen"?
Oder über die Spermatozoe des "Löwen"?

Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hvielemi,

hab Dank für Deine spaßige Einlage. Es gibt viele Mehrfachdeutungen auch in der Literatur. Hab bitte zusätzlich Dank für Deine Nachhilfestunde in Sachen Sternzeichen, obwohl die mich als Realisten nie besonders interessiert haben. Vielleicht kommt das noch, wenn ich demnächst eine Acht vor der Anzahl der Jahre, die ich gelebt habe, stehen habe. 

*"Der Kampf um die Weltherrschaft zwischen Mensch und Virus ist noch lange nicht entschieden"
*(James Hardwell)

----------


## premme

> Hallo Reinhard,
> 
> Du meintest wohl eher den unpassenden Avatar "Neunundsechzig", der* dies* in der allgemein gängigen Sicht ausdrückt. Es gab ja sogar mal eine Hamburger SHG für Prostatakrebs, die mit dem erigierten Penis auf der homepage warb. Jedem das Seine. Wenn es doch dem fleißigen Jack so sehr gefällt, sollte man es ihm wahrlich gönnen.
> 
> P.S.: Wie eben entdeckt, gibt es diese homepage noch unverändert. Siehe *hier.
> 
> "Gesundheit nur und Geldzulage verlang ich, Herr! Oh lass mich froh hinleben noch viele schöne Tage bei meiner Frau im Status quo!"*
> (Heinrich Heine)




Hallo Harald,

ich meinte diese Signatur : Werden Sie Manager Ihrer Krankheit

                                                 Meine Seite, besonders für neulinge geignet.


Ansonsten, der Link auf W, ist ja noch anzusehen, aber der Mantelhalter aus HH , nun ja.

Gruß
Reinhard

Heute macht die Frau Rindfleisch in Rotwein. Hatten wir schon mal. Schmeckt Spitze.

----------


## willho

Hallo,
gehören diese Beiträge nicht in die Plauderecke? Ich finde das Thema viel zu ernst, als dass man den Vorschlag von "Krebs" 69 nicht aufnehmen sollte. Anscheinend wird doch der Thread in diesem Forum für "Seelengeschichten" ob mit oder ohne Erektion gar nicht aufgenommen? 

Gruss Rolf
(auch Krebs)

----------


## premme

> Hallo,
> gehören diese Beiträge nicht in die Plauderecke? Ich finde das Thema viel zu ernst, als dass man den Vorschlag von "Krebs" 69 nicht aufnehmen sollte. Anscheinend wird doch der Thread in diesem Forum für "Seelengeschichten" ob mit oder ohne Erektion gar nicht aufgenommen? 
> 
> Gruss Rolf
> (auch Krebs)



Hallo,
wir hätten dann zwei Foren, zum gleichen Thema.
Ich bin der Überzeugung, das einige Ihre Schwierigkeiten hätten, denn sie schaffen es noch nicht mal in diesem Forum Ihr Profil zu erstellen.
Nebenbei, wer länger in diesem Forum schreibt, gerät schon mal ins Plaudern.
Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## Jacekw

Oh! Oh!  Leute,

Wieder dasselbe. Nichts ernst nehmen.
Meine Idee ist/war, dass  die Prostatakranke Männer  über eigene psychischen Probleme schreiben.
Das kann hilfreich sein für viele Anderen. Ich habe solche Sammlung von Äußerungen noch nirgendwo im Internet gefunden.

Und was ist passiert in diesem Forum? Es wird geschrieben über alles Mögliche, nur nicht über Hauptthema.  Überlegungen, warum ich für mein Avatar „Krebs" 69“ gewählt habe, hat nichts mit der Sache zu tun.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich entschieden, Euch Allen und anderen Kranken zu ermöglichen, auf meiner Seite unerkannt zu schreiben. Alle nicht zur Thema passenden Kommentare werden nicht publiziert.
Vielleicht einer von Euch hat Mut über eigene psychische Probleme zu schreiben? Bis jetzt scheint nicht so.

prostatakrebs-tipps.de/prostata-krebs-psyche

P.S.  Seit 2 Wochen bin ich in einer Reha, wo ich noch weiter 2 Wochen bleibe. Erst danach werde ich wieder fleißig im Forum schreiben.  Ich habe hier kein Internetzugang.

----------


## Emil43

Hallo und guten Tag,Ihr Alle hier.

@Jacekw = ich bin ganz Neu hier im Forum. Habe mich mal so durchgeklickt,durch einige Beiträge und natürlich auch durchgelesen.
Verstehe nicht warum manchem Mann der"Mut" fehlt,sich hier im Forum zu äußern?. Denn es ist ein ,meiner Meinung nach, sehr großes ,psychisches Problem,mit der Situation "kein richtiger Mann mehr zu sein ",um gehen zu können.
Zugegeben, es ist ein Intimes ,ganz privates Problem.Aber es ist auch ein ganz normales, meschliches Problem!
Darf ich schon mal ein paar Worte zu meiner Situation schreiben? - Danke - 

2011 habe ich eine Maituor gemacht.Und zwar in eine Wiesb. Klinik zur Prostata OP. - Krebs - PSA Wert 20,30!
Ich fiel da schon aus allen Wolken. Hab ja n i e Probleme mit diesem Organ gehabt.Und was jetzt?
Lebe seit 2004/05 von der Frau getrennt.Habe 3 Kinder. So und der Krebs muss weg! Also am 02.05. 11 die Total OP.
Vorgespräch ok,Urologe am Wohnort lies sich erst mal noch Zeit mit einer Einweisung. Nur i c h bin bald "verrückt" geworden.
Alleine in meiner Wohnung,keinen Partner zum reden,keine seelische Hilfe vom Facharzt.Nee - mein Hausarzt riet mir von einer OP sogar noch ab.Er hatte die Inkontinenz im Hinterkopf.Sie wollen doch auch noch mal in die Stadt gehen,ins Kino,ein Eis essen,tanzen oder mehr. Und dann geht es nicht ,weil sie den Urin nicht halten können u. ständig die Vorlagen brauchen.
So stand ich vor meiner Entscheidung : OP -Bestrahlung - Seeds einpflanzen - Medikamente - oder was überhaupt????
Für mich stand von Anfang an fest: es kommt nur eine OP in Frage.
Hätte ich nicht meine jüngste Tochter an meiner Seite gehabt(24,Krankenschwester)ich weiß nicht wie ich all die Termine geschafft hätte.
Es ist -im Nachhinein - alles gut gegangen. Bin schon "trocken" in die Reha gefahren! Noch mit Katheter konnte ich den Rest Schließmuskel spüren und benutzen. Kann nur ein großes Danke an meinen Schöpfer aussprechen.
Der Kommentar meines Hausarztes war :"Da haben sie aber Glück gehabt". Mehr nicht.

Auch mein Urologe wusste,das ich alleine lebe.Also- niemanden habe zum reden(jammern). Noch heute habe ich Probleme mit der Gewissheit : es geht sexuell nichts mehr. Klar bin ich heilfroh den Krebs weg zu haben,aber von keiner fachlichen Seite mal ein Gespräch hierrüber! Die Zeit danach bewältigen - mit wem denn? Mit meinen Kindern wollte und konnte ich nicht darüber reden. "Alte brauchen keinenSex mehr" ,ist doch die weit verbreitete junge Meinung.
Hinzu kamen Sorgen mit den Finanzen (privat) ,Arbeiten, renovieren ,organisieren für der "kl." Tochter ihren Umzug.Sie wurde schwanger. Ärger und Zoff mit deren Kindvater u v m .
Wollte dies auch nur mal so angeben um ein Bild von mir zu anzuzeigen.
Was ich schon bald nach der OP über meine Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf sexuelle Befriedigung, gelernt habe,habe ich mir selbst aus dem Net und von verschiedenen Links angeeignet.
Habe meinen Körper nochmal, wieder ganz anders ,kennen gelernt.Und hätte ich ihn vorher nicht so genau gekannt,dann wäre ich sicher auch inkontinent gewesen.
Deshalb möchte auch ich hier an die "schinanten " Männer appelieren : reden (schreiben) hilft über vieles hinweg. Traut Euch bitte ,fragt an wie es anderen geht oder ging oder wie sie es heute machen mit dieser Situation.
Für mich gilt ja auch noch : ich weiß nicht alles ,will von anderen Patienten, deren Erfahrung lesen um für mich zu lernen.
Denn auch mit 69 Jahren will Man(n) noch nicht auf alles verzichten müssen. 
Mir reicht es gerade wenn ich (seufz) mich abgefunden habe ohne Partner/in zu leben.Mir hat Keiner geholfen diese Erkenntnis für mich zu verarbeiten.
So,erstmal genug "gejammert". Mein Wunsch wäre ,das ,egal welche Fragen, hier demnächst zu lesen sind. Und man kann sich gegenseitig helfen. Denn ich glaube einfach nicht,dass alle Betroffenen Männer, ihre Situation so ohne was wegstecken können!! Nur Mut sage auch ich. In der Reha habe ich erwachsene Männer weinen sehen.Weil sie inkontinent waren,weil sie nicht mit der Neuen Lage fertig wurden. Das Angebot von der Rehaklinik :eine psychologische Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen,fand ich schon sehr erniedrigend! 
Ganz einfach deshalb,weil es eine Frau war bei der man(n) sich in Behandlung geben sollte. So kurz nach einer Prostata OP - undenkbar! Es ist auch keiner der Mitpatienten dort gewesen.!!!!
Herzlich grüßt Emil43

----------


## BurgerH

> Das Angebot von der Rehaklinik :eine psychologische Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen,fand ich schon sehr erniedrigend! 
> Ganz einfach deshalb,weil es eine Frau war bei der man(n) sich in Behandlung geben sollte. So kurz nach einer Prostata OP - undenkbar! Es ist auch keiner der Mitpatienten dort gewesen.!!!!
> Herzlich grüßt Emil43


Hallo Emil,

ich glaube, dass Du mit dieser Einstellung nicht alleine bist. Es dürfte generell ein Problem von Männern sein, wenn sie seelische Probleme haben, sich anderen gegenüber zu öffnen und vor allen Dingen nicht gegen über Frauen.

Mein Freund Gerd Unterstenhöfer ist der Ansicht, dass es einer der Gründe ist, warum Männer kürzer leben als Frauen, weil sie sich über ihre seelischen Probleme im Gegensatz zu den Frauen schwer tun, sich austauschen zu können.

Die Standardantwort eines Betroffenen, bei dem ich glaube, dass seelische Probleme vorliegen und ich ihm zum Gang zum Psychologen oder Psycholonkologen rate: "Ich bin doch nicht verrückt!"

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, es gibt wunderbare Psychologinnen, die auch Männern, gerade bei intimen Problemen helfen können.

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Giorgios

Hallo Burger (und Emil),

natürlich können weibliche Therapeuten sehr hilfreich sein. Sie können natürlich nicht (wie auch kein männlicher Therapeut) unsere Probleme lösen. Das können wir nur selbst versuchen. Dazu gehört, dass wir erst einmal aussprechen, was uns bedrückt. Therapeutinnen machen ihre Arbeit berufsmäßig. Denkst Du, Emil, die sitzen da als Frauen, die Du sexuell nicht mehr für Dich einnehmen kannst? Oder ist das igitt, wenn Du vor einer hauptberuflichen Psychologin, noch dazu in einer Reha-Klinik, Worte wie Impotent, inkontinent oder Selbstbefriedigung in den Mund nimmst. Diese Einstellung sollten wir Männer doch schon im vorigen Jahrtausend hinter uns gelassen haben.
Wenn Du eine Autopanne hast und der gelbe Engel vom ADAC ist zufällig eine KFZ-Meisterin, stammelst Du dann auch "äh nee, lassen sie mal. Ich mach das doch lieber selber". ?

Also: mehr Mut, sich da Hilfe zu holen, wo man sie kriegen kann.

Viele Grüße, Giorgios

----------


## Emil43

@Giorgios = Na ich habe wenigstens erreicht,dass man einen Beitrag auf meinen sendet!

Zu der Reha u. Psychologin u. Patienten : ich meinte damit nicht,daß i c h so eine Fachfrau ablehne,sondern,daß in Gesprächen mit anderen Rehamännern, diese Meinung über die Psychologin,so zu Tage kamen,daß es allgemein abgelehnt wurde sich dort hin zu begeben.
Ein Patient konnte es auch nicht lassen ,bei jeder kleinsten Gelegenheit (vor allem in Anwesenheit v.Frauen) sofort zu betonen : " Naja,vor mir braucht Ihr Frauen keine Angst mehr zu haben"!
Wir konnten ihm das auch nicht abgewöhnen.Obwohl seine Frau in einer Diskusion mal sagte: "Gell mein Schatz,wir Beide zu sammen ,wir schaffen das schon!"
Und die meisten der anderen Männer waren der Meinung sie gehen mit dem Problem nicht zu einer weiblichen Psychokraft.

Jeder wie er mag.Und ich habe mich in meinen Zeilen wohl etwas umständlich ausgedrückt. Wobei ich persöhnlich k e i n e 
Vorurteile dazu habe.
Hoffe es wird jetzt besser verstanden,was ich sagen wollte.
L G v Emil43

PS. Hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen :" find ich unmöglich sich dahin zu begeben." Damit wollte ich eigentlich die Aussagen der Mitpatienten bekannt geben. Entschuldigung!  Habe mich wirklich ganz falsch ausgedrückt.

----------


## Jacekw

Hallo,

ich bin weiterhin überzeugt, dass die Männer selten Mut haben, sich über eigene Krankheitsprobleme zu äußern. Besonders wenn es über die Psyche geht.
In unserer Selbsthilfegruppe wird über Alles gesprochen, nie über Probleme, die Prostatakrebs zuhause, im Privatleben verursacht hat. Keiner äußert sich über psychische Probleme.  Ich habe vor kurzem als Gast zu unserem Treff eine Psychoonkologin eingeladen. Einige Fragen wurden gestellt, aber keiner hat über sich selbe gesprochen, wenn schon, dann nur konkret über die Krankheit.

Es gibt wirklich wenig mutige Männer, die über sich sprechen.

Gruß,
Jacek

PS. Ich habe mein Avatar verändert, um einige Forum Mitglieder zufrieden zu stellen.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es gibt wirklich wenig mutige Männer, die über sich sprechen.


Für mich ist nicht nachvollziebar, warum nur mutige Männer über sich selbst zu sprechen bereit sein sollen. Wenn einer wirklich was auf dem Herzen hat, so wird er sich auch dazu äußern. Wenn doch die Psyche intakt ist, gibt es doch wahrlich keinen Grund, darüber etwas auszuplaudern. Es kommt sowieso so und selten anders. Das habe zumindest ich mir auf die innere Fahne geschrieben. Manchmal hilft sogar Selbstmitleid, über mögliche Probleme hinwegzukommen. Als im Tierkreis Krebs geborener ist es ohnehin unser Schicksal, sich immer wieder selbst berappeln zu müssen.

Gruß Harald.


*"Einer der weiß, dass er nichts weiß, weiß mehr, als einer der nicht weiß, dass er nichts weiß"*
(Höhner)

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich bin weiterhin überzeugt, dass die Männer selten Mut haben, sich über eigene Krankheitsprobleme zu äußern. 
> Besonders wenn es über die Psyche geht.
> In unserer Selbsthilfegruppe wird über Alles gesprochen, nie über Probleme, die Prostatakrebs zuhause, 
> im Privatleben verursacht hat. Keiner äußert sich über psychische Probleme. 
> Es gibt wirklich wenig mutige Männer, die über sich sprechen.


Lieber Jacek

Es tut mir leid, das hier schreiben zu müssen:

In Deiner Anwesenheit bzw. unter Deiner Beobachtung fiele es auch mir 
äusserst schwer, über meine "psychischen Probleme" zu sprechen.
Dein wiederholtes Drängen, dies zu tun, sei es in Deiner Selbsthilfegruppe,
sei das auf Deiner Homepage oder hier im Forum, hielten mich davon ab.

Dieser offensichtliche Psycho-Voyeurismus stört mich:




> *
> Ein Appel an mutige Männer !!!!!!!!
> 
> * Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie zu diesem Thema auch ein Kommentar  abgeben (am Seitenende), 
> über Ihre eigenen Gefühle,  Probleme und andere  psychischen Veränderungen.


Das einzige, was man von Dir selbst zum Thema lesen kann, ist ein Allgemeinplatz:




> *Ich habe auch manchmal solche Gefühle, wie Angst, Depression,  Hoffnungslosigkeit, 
> fühle mich überfordert und traurig.*


Wo bleibt Dein "Mut"?

So, nun hat endlich mal einer einen "Kommentar abgegeben über seine eigenen Gefühle".
Hvielemi




PS: 
Prima, Dein neues "Krebs"-Avatar ist auch für jene, 
die  nicht von 69unterscheiden 
können, nicht mehr missverständlich.

----------


## willho

Hallo,
ich finde nicht, dass dies etwas mit Beobachtung zu tun hat. Das ist wieder einmal von sich wegentfernen und auf andere schliessen. Wenn Du das Gefühl der Beobachtung hast, dann denke ich hängt es and einem selbst, also an Dir. Auch denke  ich ist jeder Mann selbst Mann genug um sich entscheiden zu können, sage ich etwas oder sage ich nichts. Aber das Gespräch der anderen über Gefühle, innere Unruhe, Belastungen hilft vielleiht auch dem Zuhörer oder Leser sich selbst etwas besser verstehen zu können. Wir können viel über die Diagnose, Krankheit und deren Symtome äussern, aber hilfte s denn unbedingt damit selbst besser umgehen zu können? Im Freundeskreis kann man selten über Gefühle und die Sorgen sprechen, denn die Freunde können da teilweise nicht mithalten, es langweilt sie sogar oder bringt Unsicherheiten im Umgang mit sich. Somit können Freunde auch langsam sich verabschieden. Aber irgendwo muss man sich mitteilen können, der Weg zur Psychoonkologin, oder - Onkologen ist meist auch nicht ergiebig. Die Ehefrau ist sowieso schon belastet, alsowarum nicht in einem Forum mit regen Austausch. Ich finde es sehr bedauerich, dass dieser Punkt seltens angesprochen wird. Und als Voyeurismus würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Welchen Vorteil hätte Jake denn damit? 
Guten Morgen 
Rolf

----------


## Mafred

Guten Morgen , ein sehr interessantes Thema....und wie hier berichtet oft angesprochen,nicht weiter besprochen.....Mal ne Frage an Jacek...warum gehst du in die Selbsthilfegruppe wenn das Problem um das es geht garnicht angesprochen wird ?? Was hat dann die Zusammenkunft in der Gruppe für einen Sinn ?
Rolf schreibt so wie wir es auch empfinden...."im Freundeskreis kann man selten über Gefühle und Sorgen sprechen"...das ist wohl wahr....Wir haben zum Glück ne intakte Familie ,die Gespräche sind
für uns ,besonders meinem Mann immer "erleichternd", man fühlt sich verstanden.Sein Uro und der Onkologe sind auch sehr offen für alle Bedenken,Fragen usw.
Und hier im Forum sich zu belesen gibt mir als Angehörige auch zusätzliche Informationen. 
Zur Zeit ist Männe im 3.Chemoblock....geht ihm einigermaßen..
LG , Mafred

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das ist wieder einmal von sich wegentfernen und auf andere schliessen.


Guten Morgen Rolf

Nein, ich entferne mich nicht von mir und schliesse auch nicht auf andere.
Ich habe _meinem_ Ärger Ausdruck gegeben über diese konstante Aufforderung
von Jacek, Kommentare zu den eigenen Gefühlen abzugeben, wobei er selbst
sich diesbezüglich sehr bedeckt hält. 
Welchen Vorteil Jacek habe? Daran hab ich nicht mal gedacht.
Aber wenn Du fragst: Vielleicht Stoff für seine Homepage?

Ich finde es auch schade, dass wir die Gefühlsseite des Krebses wenig
ansprechen (können?) und meine, einer derjenigen hier zu sein, der dies
gelegentlich tue. Das findet aber nicht in gestelzten Psychothemen statt, 
sondern dort, wo die Fälle präsentiert und diskutiert werden.
Schau doch mal z.B. Andy63's Gefühls-Achterbahn an oder, ganz aktuell, 
die Verunsicherung von Spertel durch einen erhöhten PSA-Wert von sehr 
fragwürdigem Wahrheitsgehalt. 

Es bleibt jedem frei, sich zu seinen Gefühlen zu äussern, auch Dir, Jacek und mir. 
Das hab ich jetzt mal getan. 
Mehr nicht.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Und hier im Forum sich zu belesen gibt mir als Angehörige auch zusätzliche Informationen. 
> Zur Zeit ist Männe im 3.Chemoblock....geht ihm einigermaßen..
> LG , Mafred


Hallo Mafred, ich stimme Dir zu. Nur sind die hier im Forum weit verbreiteten Infos sehr kritisch selber zu bewerten. Aber zur Selbsthilfe geht's uns wie Euch. Die intakte Familie macht den Ausgleich. Deinem Mann alles Gute bei der Chemo. Gruß, D.

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Ein „Hallo“ von mir an Alle und:

  Meine Gedankengänge zum Beitrag des Themenschreibers.

  Es mag sicher nicht falsch sein eine Plattform zu haben auf der man sich über seine eigene Gefühlswelt auslassen kann.
  Besonders gut geeignet für Jene die alleinstehend sind, aber nebenher auch für DIE die sich innerhalb ihres Familienverbandes, Partnerin, Freunden – gegenüber nicht darüber auslassen wollen oder nicht können.

  Es gilt aber auch zu bedenken, dass: wer auch immer sich mit seiner eigenen Gefühlswelt ganz gleich in welcher Lebenslage er/sie sich gerade befindet,  einem anderen gegenüber öffnet -sich damit auch sehr „verletzbar und angreifbar macht!“
  Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das es im Grunde auch gar nicht so einfach ist, einem anderen seine Gefühle in Worten oder Schrift verständlich rüber zu bringen. Vor allem sind eigene Gefühle egal worauf sie sich beziehen mögen eh in zwei Lager gespalten. Da ist die rationale Seite und dem gegenüber steht die emotionale Seite. Zudem ist die eigene Gefühlslage ja auch stark Situationsabhängig. Genau so ist es auch abhängig davon wie es mit den Interessen meines Gegenübers bestellt ist. Man bedenke: Nicht jeder den ich kenne und treffe, der mich fragt Wie geht es dir?“ interessiert es wirklich ernsthaft wie es mir wirklich geht, sondern denkt insgeheim:
  „Um Himmelswillen, hoffentlich klagt der/die mir jetzt nicht ihr Leid, denn ich hab andere Sorgen!“ Wir leben nun mal leider in einer Welt in der mehr und mehr Gleichgültigkeit dem anderen Individuum gegenüber herrscht. 

  Berücksichtigen muss man auch zum einen den Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau. Beide unterscheiden sich nicht nur körperlich sondern auch in ihrer Mitteilsbereitschaft. 
  Frauen können eher über ihre Gefühle reden als Männer, obwohl es auch da einige Kandidaten gibt die gut mit Frauen mithalten können. Jedoch immer noch eher eine Ausnahme ist.

  Die Lehre meines Lebens die ich bisher ziehen konnte:
  „Reden kann man mit jedem über Gott und die Welt, jedoch etwas erzählen von den Dingen die einen persönlich oder einen aus der Familie betreffen, seine Gefühle ect., da muss man sich schon ganz gut aussuchen Wen oder Was man sich für den Sinn und Zweck aussucht.

  Ich persönlich halte für unabdingbar das gerade und besonders bei schwerwiegenden Dingen, in erster Linie die Kommunikation innerhalb der Familie stattfindet und stets darum bemüht sein sollte, diese nicht abreißen zu lassen.
  Dazu gehören jedoch auch absolute Ehrlichkeit und keine Heimlichkeiten dem oder den anderen gegenüber. 

  Was Freundschaften anbelangt: „Gutwetterfreunde“ davon können wir alle satt und genug haben. Solange es uns noch einigermaßen gut geht, sind sie auch bei allen Schandtaten dabei. Nur wenn dann das Thema „Krebs“ aktuell mit in die Freundschaft eingebracht werden muss, dann trennt sich ganz schnell die Spreu vom Weizen – so traurig es ist: Vielen Betroffenen bleibt dann oft kaum noch ein guter Freud oder Freundin übrig.
  Glücklich dürfen sich all die schätzen, denen es nicht so ergangen ist oder so ergehen wird. 

  In dem Sinne wünsche ich allen Betroffenen und Angehörigen:
  Ein weitgehend gutes Wochenende und auch wenn die Sonne draußen nicht scheint, behaltet sie in euren Herzen.

  Liebe Grüße
  Gerda

----------


## Jacekw

man kann nicht das so allgemein sagen "Frauen können eher über ihre Gefühle reden als Männer". Das hängt von der Erziehung ab.
Ich kann zum Beispiel über meine Gefühle sprechen, egal ob mit Frmden oder Bekannten. Meine Frau kann das nicht.

Ich war am Wochenende als Aussteller (Selbsthilfegruppe) bei der Gesunheitsmesse in Ludwigsburg.
In den 2 Tagen habe mindestens 40 Männer mit mir über sich und eigene Probleme, auch psychischer Natur, gesprochen.

Gruß,
Jacek

----------


## Jacekw

Hallo Manfred,
ich bin aktiv in der Selbsthilfegruppe um anderen zu helfen. Ich selbe habe keine psychische Probleme mehr. Ich bin aktuell sehr glücklich.
Obwohl ich keine psychische Probleme habe, ich leide unter dem Fatigue Syndrom, wegen der Hormonblockade.
Seit Monaten bin ich in einer Psyhotherapie, wo ich mit der Ärztin über alles spreche. 

Ich spreche gerne über mich. Ich wurde mehrmals mit privat mails von Forummitglieder angesprochen und habe mit denen über psychische Probleme komuniziert.

Gruß,
Jacek

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

wie geht man mit dem PK um?

Gibt man ihm Zucker, damit er nicht böse ist, oder entzieht man ihm den Zucker, damit er teilweise verschwindet?
Sollte ich ein schönes Stück Torte futtern, und eine Flasche Wein dazu trinken?

Das ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber ich mache mir so meine Gedanken, wie man damit klar kommen kann. 
Es ist ja eine fremde Substanz im Körper, die Schaden anrichteten kann, oder anrichtet.
Was könnte gemacht werden, dass sich das PK nicht so schnell ausbreitet.
Manchmal beginnen ja nicht die Behandlungen / Gegenmaßnahmen sofort.
Was mache ich in dieser Zeit?

Ich bin zwar psychisch ganz schön down, aber kann noch etwas klar denken.
. oder auch nicht (siehe oben)
Hilft Himbeersaft die Zellen zu zerstören? Da ist ja auch Zucker drin.

Meine Leidengeschichte steht hier:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8978#post68978

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Sollte ich ein schönes Stück Torte futtern, und eine Flasche Wein dazu trinken?


Hallo Hartmut,

es besteht kein Grund für Dich, trotz bestätigtem PCa nicht eine Flasche Wein zu trinken, wobei ich allerdings dann die Torte weglassen würde, vor allem dann, wenn es sich um einen wirklich guten Rotwein handelt, der bei mir trotz oder gerade wegen PCa nie ausgeht. Das mit dem Himbeersaft ist aber ebenfalls Glaubenssache; aber der Glaube versetzt oft Berge, warum nicht unseren Dauermieter. Nur zu, Hartmut, Du hast nur dieses eine Leben. Genieße es, so oft und so lange es geht.

Gruß Harald

*"Erfahrung vermehrt unsere Weisheit, verringert aber nicht unsere Torheiten"
*(Josh Billings)

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Hartmut, hallo Harald,

weil ich gerade ein großes Glas Rotwein in der Hand habe und den 3. Jahrestag meiner RPE begehe (feiere wäre wohl nicht der richtige Ausdruck), ein paar Gedanken zur psychischen Verfassung nach der PK-Diagnose und verschiedenen Therapien. Ich dacht Anfangs, wenn das Ding aus dem Unterleib raus ist, dann ist es auch aus dem Kopf raus; leider ist es nicht so. Ist eben kein Blinddarm, an den ich seit 49 Jahren nicht mehr denke. Man muss Tatsachen akzeptieren und versuchen, damit umzugehen. Unsere Krankheit ist von so vielen Unwägbarkeiten beeinflusst, dass heute noch niemand ein Allheilmittel dagegen hat. Es bleibt immer die Entscheidung des Betroffenen, welche Therapie er für richtig hält und es bringt auch nichts, später damit zu hadern. Für die Psyche ist es besser, wenn man zu seiner Entscheidung und den Konsequenzen daraus steht, als daran zu verzweifeln. Auf jeden Fall hilft die positive Einstellung zum Leben und der Humor dabei, den Du ja auch behalten hast. 
Ich hoffe für Dich und Deine Angehörigen, dass Du die richtige Therapie auswählst und in der Auseinandersetzung mit den Aus- und Nebenwirkungen der Behandlungen den Kopf "oben" behältst. Alles wir gut, wenn man es selber will und manchmal muntert mich eines der vielen fettgedruckten Zitate am Ende von Haralds Beiträgen auf. Danke Harald!

Alles Gute 
und, wir lassen uns doch nicht von so einem in unserem Alter überflüssigen Organ unterkriegen!

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

Harald, die Torte habe ich erst am Abend verspeisst.
Ich habe einen mittelklassischen Wein verkostet / getrunken.

Roland, die Therapie habe ich schon gefunden.
Wenn die noch möglich ist?

Ich fühle mich nicht so wohl!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Mafred

Hi Hartmut...will dich mal ein bischen aufmuntern.....ist bald Ostern und der Frühling naht, wärmende Sonnenstrahlen treffen uns alle jetzt schon .
In Maßen alles genossen..nur ein Stück Torte bitte , auch ein Glasel Wein schadet nur dem der  es nicht genießt...Also mein Lieber   mach es wie der lustige Bursche hier , genieße das Leben so lange du kannst  !!!
*Allen Mitlesern  ein sonniges, erholsames OSTERFEST  
LG Mafred*

----------


## Hartmut S

Ach Manfred, 

deine Aufmunterung hat nicht geklappt.
Wir müssen der Tatsache ins Auge sehen.
Mein MRT-Bericht sieht aber  nicht so schlecht aus, wie ich es geschrieben hatte.
Siehe mein neuestes Update im Profil.
Und . . . 
Genieße Dein Leben, solange du es hast. 
Der Spruch ist auch nicht so berauschend, denn ich will noch ein langes Leben haben.
Das bin ich meiner Familie und den verbliebenen Freunden schuldig.

Wir sind hier im Forum „Psyche“. Da kann ich ein Gespräch über den Kern der Sache nicht erwarten.

Lieber Manfred, ich danke dir trotzdem, dass du dich gemeldet hast.
Ich bin nun etwas gefasster. Trinke auch keinen spanischen Wino mehr. 
Ich habe morgen und übermorgen Gespräche mit meinen Ärzten.
Ich hoffe nur, dass die nicht nur das Geld sehen.
Ich weiss, dass ich dumm denke, aber ich bin vielleicht dumm.
(zumindest, was diese Krankheit angeht).

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Hartmut,

das mit dem langen Leben haben wir leider nicht selbst in der Hand!

Aber fokussiere Dich nicht so sehr auf den Prostatakrebs, noch immer stehen beim Mann die Herz-Kreislaufursachen an vorderster Stelle der Sterblichkeitsgründe und nicht der Prostatakrebs!

So dramatisch ist Dein Befund auch wieder nicht! Die meisten Betroffenen meinen, dass ein Kapseldurchbruch gefährlich sei, viel dramatischer ist jedoch eine Metastasierung, die auch ohne Kapseldurchbruch über die Blut- und Venenbahnen erfolgen kann. Ein Kapseldurchbruch kann, wenn er nicht zuweit fortgeschritten ist, vom Operateur noch gut beherrscht werden.

Guck mal meine PK-Gechichte an: Ich hatte nicht nur einen Kapseldurchbruch (T3B) sondern auch noch die Lymphknoten waren befallen (metastasiert) und bei der OP konnte der PK nicht vollständig entfernt werden. 

Trotzdem verhält er sich nach nunmehr 14 Jahren, nach OP, Hormontherpie und Bestrahlung ruhig.

Also Kopf hoch und nicht so viel Mißtrauen gegenüber den Ärzten. Es soll welche geben, die das Wohl des Patienten in vorderster Linie sehen und nicht die Verdienstmöglichkeiten. Es gibt zwar vorzugsweise Privatkliniken, die es mehr auf den Geldbeutel des Kranken als auf seine Heilung abgesehen haben.

Eine Zweitmeinung in einem Prostatakarzinomzentrum kann Dich hier absichern:

*http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/wub_...te,120895.html*

Auch kann Dir der Patientenratgbeber, der auf den S3-Leitlinien basiert, vielleicht zur Entscheidungsindung helfen:

Prostatakrebs I Lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom:

*http://leitlinienprogramm-onkologie....krebs_1_01.pdf*

Alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo hansjörg,

ich hab' im moment den kopp voll.
danke für deinen munteren bericht (ich meine hier insbesoder deine biografi).
ich wäre froh, wenn ich das schon alles hinter mir hätte!
ich werde weiter berichten.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## priceless68

Hallo Hansjörg,

danke für deine hilfreichen und sachlichen Beiträge, die ich nun schon seit über einem Jahr verfolge.

Harti

----------


## Hartmut S

Manfred: "mach es wie der lustige Bursche hier , genieße das Leben so lange du kannst !!! "

Hallo lieber Manfred,

nun hast du mich im Nachhinein doch noch aufgemuntert. *gg*
Mir geht es gut!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Hansjörg, hallo Manfred,

ich habe diesen alten Tread mal wieder ins’s Leben gerufen.

Es geht mir heute gut.
Nun habe ich auch nicht mehr so „den Kopf voll“.
Tja, die Zeit heilen viele Wunden . . . .

Ich möchte mich für die Postings, im Nachhinein,  bedanken!

Gruss
Hartmut
 :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## apollo

seit Mai 2012 habe ich mich mit der Tatsache Prostatakrebs auseinander zu setzen. Die OP in Gronau verlief soweit gut, allerdings war die Blase ebenfalls infiltriert und es mußte etwas entfernt werden. Offensichtlich mit 98% Erfolg. Anschließende Bestrahlung und noch laufende Hormonbehandlung sollen alles abrunden. Reha wurde angeboten, doch 3 Wochen nur dieses Thema, einfach scheußlich. Auch die Unterstützung der Familie kann gewisse Ängste und Nöte nicht beseitigen. Was ist anschließend? Das Gefühl nicht mehr vollwertig zu sein ist einfach grausam. So wird sich eine Frau fühlen, die die Brust verloren, oder eine Total-Op hatte.
Bleibt man jetzt ein Eunuch oder könnte ich erneut etwas einstellen? Kommt die Krankheit zurück oder ist sie wirklich besiegt? Alles Fragen die einen ständig beschäftigen. Jetzt PSA 0,00, aber wenn er nach Hormonbehandlung erneut steigt, wo ist dann der Krebs? (vorerst nicht feststellbar)
Über vergangene Fehler nachzudenken bringt nichts, weil auch eventuell durchgeführte Vorsorge kein Garant ist.

Dies soweit als meinen ersten Beitrag, mal warten was es so bringt.
Viele Grüße
Apollo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bleibt man jetzt ein Eunuch oder könnte ich erneut etwas einstellen? Kommt die Krankheit zurück oder ist sie wirklich besiegt?


Willkommen in der Geisterbahn, lieber Apollo

Immerhin hast Du, wie aus Deinem Nicknamen ersichtlich, Dein Selbstbewusstsein nicht verloren.
Nein, ein Eunuch bist Du noch lange nicht. Nur weil eine Körperfunktion nicht mehr so will, wie
Du es gerne hättest, und weil Du vielleicht unter Testosteronentzug etwas milder geworden bist?
Ein Mann bist Du nach wie vor, ein etwas anderer zwar, aber damit kannst Du umgehen.
Anders geht es ja gar nicht.

Ich hab mich unter AHT verliebt, ich hab eine neue, ganz wunderbare Partnerin gefunden
und wir haben uns mit meinen Defiziten zufolge von OP und AHT zurechtgefunden. 
Ja, es geht!

Was den PSA angeht:
Zunächst ist er mal unter der Nachweisgrenze. Da ist er bestens versorgt.
In einem Jahr (Ich hab es nach neun Monaten gewagt) unterbrichst Du die AHT mal. 
Das soll ja ohnehin ganz gut sein. Dann schaust Du, ob er PSA untenbleibe, womit 
das *Ob?* beantworter wäre.
Sollte er nach OP und Radiatio wider Erwarten doch wieder steigen, liessest Du ihn
bis ca 2 ng/ml steigen. Dann liesse sich die Frage nach dem *Wo?* beantworten mit
bildgebenden Verfahren, der Blindflug wäre damit erstmal beendet.

Verzeih die Kürze meiner Antwort,
Wir _müssen_ bei diesem Wetter rasch in die Berge zum Wandern.

Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Wir _müssen_ bei diesem Wetter rasch in die Berge zum Wandern...


Gemeiner Kerl! Ich muss hier am Schreibtisch sitzen, wo schon wieder 20 neue "Tickets" auf Bearbeitung warten ;-) - viel Freude beim Wandern!

----------

